# Eu nu pot să cred că ai părăsit mi-ai fund.



## KMaK

Hello, I'm writing a book and I just want to make sure I am using this language correctly before I send it off to my editor. The line is currently written as:

"Eu nu pot să cred că ai părăsit mi-ai fund!"

Which is supposed to mean:

"I can not believe you left me, you ass/jerk!"

If this is right, awesome, but if its not could someone please give me a correct translation in Romanian? I love the language but I don't know enough to translate without any problems. <<<...edited...>>>

Please, fluent speakers only.

Thanks,
KMaK


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. 

We wouldn't translate the "I" in Romanian, so cut the "Eu" bit. 

"Nu pot să cred că m-ai părăsit, [...]!"

Your last word there is a literal translation of ass/bottom, so it doesn't work at all. I'd use "ticălosule" (approximately jerk/bastard). It only works if the character is shouting at a man, by the way (you forgot to mention who's talking at who).


----------



## KMaK

Thank you so much! This really solves all my problems. 
Also, it's a girl shouting at a boy so your correction is right.
Thanks again.


----------



## viuchi

Or: "Nu-mi vine să cred că m-ai părăsit, nenorocitule!"


----------



## stormzor

sau "nenorocito" daca spunea că este fată.


----------

